# Codd Bottles



## jeb1600 (Sep 6, 2008)

I found two Codd bottles at a garage sale but don't know where to go to find out anything about them (I didn't even know what a Codd bottle was until now!).  My searching brought me to this forum.  

 The first bottle says "T.W. Lawson Limited Manchester" on one side with a six-pointed star and crescent moon and the words "trade mark" on either side of the star and moon.  The bottom of this bottle also has a star and moon but no other mark.  The other side of the bottle says "This bottle is the sole property of T W Lawson Ltd Manchester."  

 The second bottle says "Matthew Pomfret Limited Albion Works Bury" on one side with a shied and the initials MP.  The back side has "Redfern Bros Makers Barnsley" and the bottom has a RBB mark.

 What might these two bottles be, does anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## glass man (Sep 6, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM! YOUR BOTTLES ARE ENGLISH AND ARE PROBABLY BEER , ALE ,.


----------



## TROG (Sep 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: jeb1600
> 
> I found two Codd bottles at a garage sale but don't know where to go to find out anything about them (I didn't even know what a Codd bottle was until now!). My searching brought me to this forum.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Janet and welcome to this forum ,

 Your bottles are English and probably date from around 1900 although this style of bottle was first patented in the early 1870,s and were still being made in the U K up to about 1930. This style of bottle are actually still being made and filled in India at this time.These bottles were used to hold aerated waters(pop) ie lemonade, cola, soda water etc.The bottles you mentioned are also very common brands and would only bring equal to a few dollars in the U K.

 Hope this helps.
 David


----------

